# Shipping Weed From U.S To Philippines



## J easy (Nov 22, 2010)

hey guys im from california i moved to the the philippines for college. and i'v been wondering what are the chances of getting caught. my friends are trying to mail me over a oz of weed here and if everything runs smoothly there gona try to ship more cause were trying to make some money cause cali bud here is about $40 a gram!! i know that weed in philippines is extremely illegal and if u get caught u go straight to jail for years or life or even worse death penalty. so far our plan is to double vacuum seal it in pnut butter coffe beans and all that good jazz. so yea any suggestions would help me out mane. thanks


----------



## tokingtiger (Nov 22, 2010)

> Philippines goes easy on first time offenders ... small amount would only get you 12yrs. Large amounts used to get the death penalty. You're lucky there ... they repealed the death penalty and now the max is life in a Filipino prison. You do not want to spend time in a Filipino jail.
> 
> Read Republic Act 9165 enacted in 2002 for details of drug penalties http://www.chanrobles.com/republicactno9&#8230;


 i really hate johnny law, write and wrote to help legalize it here in usa! esp here in Michigan! but dude, get your education and get out of there, life in prison for that is just too stupid. The sad thing is that the usa pushed all that crap on those countries, thats why the federal gov here in usa is so stupid dense on keeping it schedule 1...


----------



## Grumpy Old Dreamer (Nov 22, 2010)

Life is full of choices (when you have the freedom to make a choice).
You are aware of the penalty if you get caught ... your choice, no need asking for advice.


----------



## NLXSK1 (Nov 22, 2010)

Dont hide it in a toner cartridge... FYI


----------



## Muppets On Drugs (Dec 15, 2010)

use Fedex.


----------



## dontexist21 (Dec 23, 2010)

Remember to also ship the lube with it.


----------



## nl3004.kind (Dec 24, 2010)

homegrown916 said:


> Fed ex all the way(gov't cant intercept or search any fed ex package)


this is totally untrue... the fedex regularly (as does ups, us postal service and dhl) frequently inspects packages that it deems "suspicious" for any reason. especially international mail and parcels from cali... do not do this unless you are ok with possible "f--- you in the a--" federal prison time... 

best bet? get seeds, grow them where you are going... safe but not easy, but far less dangerous...


----------



## patlpp (Dec 24, 2010)

Watch the movie "Midnight Express" and see if you still need to get high that bad.......................


----------



## Frankyzee (Dec 25, 2010)

Never shipped, heard about fedex being a way to send when I inquired. I have been living in the Philippines for about eight years now. I smoke a lot of local shwag and the supply isn't consistent. I am in the Quezon province area. Growing your own is the way to go. Also make the trip to Sagada, hash and nice weed. weed everywhere, north of Sagada past the town of Bontoc is a town called Tingluk I believe, from there a short hike will take you to a few villages with nothing but hash, pure and beautiful. Most of it is shipped to Australia and Japan, but here it is only 30 pesos a gram. All through the Cordillera mountain range weed is grown by the locals, actually they grow just about everywhere but these places are the quality areas.
If you get caught, trust me, money talks big here. You may have to pay but your ass won't be in jail. I have known and lived with Filipinos for 37 years, if you speak some of the language, don't disrespect people, and be humble, it can take you a long way. A big plus if you know someone with clout. A phone call can get you out of jail. I spent seven months in a filipino rehab (alcohol), got a bit of a feel for it, heard many stories about prison from filipinos. You would survive if you aren't a pussy. No BF goes on in prison here as enough coin can get you a good places to sleep, food and women. Have fun! Paalam


----------



## Japanfreak (Dec 25, 2010)

J easy said:


> hey guys im from california i moved to the the philippines for college. and i'v been wondering what are the chances of getting caught.


Pretty good. 

Friend got away with it 3 times, 4th time he went to jail for 3 years. The idiot was convinced he could just tell them he didn't know what was in the package.


----------



## Viagro (Dec 31, 2010)

Why not just get some good beans and grow?


----------



## socaliboy (Dec 31, 2010)

Um, I don't know whats going through your mind, but that is just stupid. I will get picked up at customs regardless of how you try and hide it. ALL plant matter is picked up on the x-rays..and all you need is a loose trichrome for a dog to sniff it out. Just remember, you will be responisble for drug trafficing.

As far as I am concerned wait until your back in the good ol' US of A before you indulge in your hobby.


----------



## NOWitall (Dec 31, 2010)

dont do it brah.

u dont wanna be a dealer in the philipines. first off any other dealer that finds out about u, is going to rob and kill you, and if ur unfortunate enough to be white when they do that, lets just say theres worse things than being raped to death w a chainsaw, im not sure what those things are but there probly are some.

dont even fuking try to sell. not so much as a fucking bowl. u might do ok if u ARE philipino, but if u even have an american type accent, if the locals think ur cutting them out
you will fuking dissapear. no im not being paranoid. no im not feeding u a line.

the world is the world. and your either a local, or an outsider, PERIOD. at least if a cartel kills u in the good old USA someone MIGHT eventually find ur body.
if they kill u in the philipines, they wont, EVER, find ANY of u.

so id say just stop smokin weed till u graduate and consider this the price u pay for moving TOO the philipines for school. whats wrong, bogatas cumunity colleges full??
couldnt get a visa to sierra leon? u know i here mexico city has a great college, and they also like to kill gringoes for dealing, and its ALOT closer to where they will be shipping your ashes for the funeral.


----------



## socaliboy (Dec 31, 2010)

NOWitall said:


> dont do it brah.
> 
> u dont wanna be a dealer in the philipines. first off any other dealer that finds out about u, is going to rob and kill you, and if ur unfortunate enough to be white when they do that, lets just say theres worse things than being raped to death w a chainsaw, im not sure what those things are but there probly are some.
> 
> ...


Sounds like a good screenplaay lol


----------



## edisonzmedicine (Dec 31, 2010)

Its all a state of mind, if you want something bad enough, your mind will devise a strategy for it's retrieval. There's enough space there to grow your own stash, and if you're not afraid to fight, and you have the drive, you can devise a method which will not only insure your personal survival, but it will also help you successfully grow and secure the profits you need. Scared men don't make money; big talk is cheap talk unless you're backing it up. Whatever a man can devise in his own mind he can achieve. The competition also bleeds red! The man with the quality product will receive help, love and adoration from the people spending their hard earned money. It's all a state of mind


----------



## NOWitall (Dec 31, 2010)

edisonzmedicine said:


> Its all a state of mind, if you want something bad enough, your mind will devise a strategy for it's retrieval. There's enough space there to grow your own stash, and if you're not afraid to fight, and you have the drive, you can devise a method which will not only insure your personal survival, but it will also help you successfully grow and secure the profits you need. Scared men don't make money; big talk is cheap talk unless you're backing it up. Whatever a man can devise in his own mind he can achieve. The competition also bleeds red! The man with the quality product will receive help, love and adoration from the people spending their hard earned money. It's all a state of mind


your quite right edison, anything concieved can be achieved. nothing is beyond a prepared grasp, and anything can be done. but not everything that can be done should be done, knowingthe differance is very important. and lots of things are a state of mind, insanity for example is a state of mind. im not saying he SHOULD be afraid,im saying he SHOULDNT be a fucking retard. the same way id advise anyone not to run through harlem in a white cloak and cowl, or to never bathe in gasoline while smoking. 

some things are unadvisable. and in my personal opinion anybody that needs advice on this topic, from a forum, is unprepaired for bribing the cia and/or throatslitting in a dark alley


----------



## assasinofyouth420 (Dec 31, 2010)

J easy said:


> hey guys im from california i moved to the the philippines for college. and i'v been wondering what are the chances of getting caught. my friends are trying to mail me over a oz of weed here and if everything runs smoothly there gona try to ship more cause were trying to make some money cause cali bud here is about $40 a gram!! i know that weed in philippines is extremely illegal and if u get caught u go straight to jail for years or life or even worse death penalty. so far our plan is to double vacuum seal it in pnut butter coffe beans and all that good jazz. so yea any suggestions would help me out mane. thanks


Dude watch a couple episodes of Locked Up Abroad. Half the people there get busted shipping stuff through the mail.


----------



## littleflavio (Dec 31, 2010)

J easy said:


> hey guys im from california i moved to the the philippines for college. and i'v been wondering what are the chances of getting caught. my friends are trying to mail me over a oz of weed here and if everything runs smoothly there gona try to ship more cause were trying to make some money cause cali bud here is about $40 a gram!! i know that weed in philippines is extremely illegal and if u get caught u go straight to jail for years or life or even worse death penalty. so far our plan is to double vacuum seal it in pnut butter coffe beans and all that good jazz. so yea any suggestions would help me out mane. thanks


what the heck you doing bro...dont let your friends shipped that weed here...might aswell ask your friend to shipped you a beans. i am from cali mself and moved here for about a year now. 2g's a gram? how about 500 a a dime bag? thats about $10 a dime bag


----------



## brownbearclan (Dec 31, 2010)

Sounds like a bad idea to me in general. What you'd want to do is minimize all risks if you're going to do it. So first off, I say screw sending bud, it takes up a lot of room and is very recognizable. Why not send something far less obvious and more potent like hash or honey oil? Then it could be packaged very inconspicuously. For instance, doesn't a chunk of hash look a lot like a Bit O' Honey piece of candy? Catch my drift? Care packages! Then also send Fedex to minimize inspections. It's not fool proof, it's just slightly better. 

Here's another idea...what about just getting some seeds sent and do a guerrilla grow somewhere?


----------



## littleflavio (Jan 1, 2011)

i used to work at beverly hills saks fifth ave, i was once assigned to work at the loading dock, making sure all packages are correctly going out. i made friends with the fed-ex and ups guys, there was this lady driver who smelled a box of package that what reeking the smell of weed that she picked up earlier. so shit once your bud has saved all the smell inside it sure will smell like weed. and tell you the truth this people working for fed-ex knows what the fuck there doing, and she told me it happens all the time where people be sending there package in a different address. and they fuckin know if the package has valuable stuff in it...and believe me there were a lot of expensive bags that got stolen over the years that ive worked there. so be careful because this fed-ex people knows the inside and outside of your box. 

and dude every fuckin package that is coming in the philippines has to be picked-up at customs, last time i had seeds arrived from attitude they opened my package and actually took out the shirt and saw the jiffy bag that contains my seeds. thank God, i ordered the sweets which happens that the packaging on my sweets were not in condition so while this guy was reading the g13 labs label which happens to have information on cannabis i complained to him regarding my sweets making excuses that it is a sample for one of my customers and to who will i need to address the issue. so i believe that you just need to settle with local weed...imho, i wouldnt even suggest you to order seeds, believe me that aint worth it. 

ill just save what i have and go on with what God has has to offer me, so i guess ill be enjoying my quality strains just for me lol. it wouldnt be wise as well to be dealing drugs in a foreign country. specially when no one will back u up when u got caught. and if you are a white boy im pretty sure this locals here would fuck u off, coz they know u got the green. so be smart bro...just an advice, choose also who youre dealing with.


----------



## littleflavio (Jan 1, 2011)

Frankyzee said:


> Never shipped, heard about fedex being a way to send when I inquired. I have been living in the Philippines for about eight years now. I smoke a lot of local shwag and the supply isn't consistent. I am in the Quezon province area. Growing your own is the way to go. Also make the trip to Sagada, hash and nice weed. weed everywhere, north of Sagada past the town of Bontoc is a town called Tingluk I believe, from there a short hike will take you to a few villages with nothing but hash, pure and beautiful. Most of it is shipped to Australia and Japan, but here it is only 30 pesos a gram. All through the Cordillera mountain range weed is grown by the locals, actually they grow just about everywhere but these places are the quality areas.
> If you get caught, trust me, money talks big here. You may have to pay but your ass won't be in jail. I have known and lived with Filipinos for 37 years, if you speak some of the language, don't disrespect people, and be humble, it can take you a long way. A big plus if you know someone with clout. A phone call can get you out of jail. I spent seven months in a filipino rehab (alcohol), got a bit of a feel for it, heard many stories about prison from filipinos. You would survive if you aren't a pussy. No BF goes on in prison here as enough coin can get you a good places to sleep, food and women. Have fun! Paalam


i have talked to a guy who cultivates weed before in the province at a local plant shop. and they dont know shit how to properly dry and cure there weed that is why the quality is bad. i had harvested my land race to compare the quality of the weed here...and i can assure you pure sativa at its best.


----------



## FrankDank420 (Jan 17, 2011)

homegrown916 said:


> Fed ex all the way(gov't cant intercept or search any fed ex package)


I beg to differ, those guys don´t care they´ll tear your package apart like the thugs they are. privacy, hard to believe that even exists theses days.


----------



## J easy (Jan 31, 2011)

thanks everyone for your replys im considering everything u guys said. and im full filipino btw for everyone that thinks im white lol


----------



## J easy (Jan 31, 2011)

you know whats funny when i first came to the philippines i had 8 grams of weed in my pocket not even joking and made it through the san fran international airport. it was a really stupid idea looking back it. and after a month of living here i was watching discovering channel and watched that episode.


----------



## deprave (Feb 24, 2011)

smuggle a few seeds is your best bet, really you cant just mail something your basically smuggling u gotta do it properly on your person or someone else lol


----------



## colonuggs (Feb 25, 2011)

*Philippines*

The law prescribes the death penalty for drug traffickers caught with at least 0.3 ounce of opium, morphine, heroin, cocaine, marijuana resin, or at least 17 ounces of marijuana. The Philippines has imposed a moratorium on the death penalty, but drug offenders are still punished harshly if caught &#8211; the minimum sentence is 12 years in prison for possession of.17 ounce of illegal drugs.



Don&#8217;t bring your personal stash with you. Don&#8217;t get conned into carrying drugs for others, whether as personal favors or for profit. The risks far outweigh the possibility of getting away with it. You can bet the Bali Nine or Schapelle Corby (see _Notable Arrests_ below) thought they could get away with it, too.

If you&#8217;re bringing prescription drugs with you, play it safe and bring the prescription for these drugs.
*Notable Drug Arrests*


*Schappelle Corby* - convicted of smuggling almost 10 pounds of marijuana into Bali. She could have received a death penalty &#8211; instead, the judge sentenced her to 20 years in prison.


----------



## deepurple (Mar 25, 2011)

Forget about smuggling weed here, it really isnt worth it. Like what some guys said, its better to just grow your own. The customs here can be very zealous in inspecting all sorts of mail - they're always in the lookout for something they can make money on (charge fees/taxes, or outright steal them). There's a lot of horror stories of mail not reaching their destination. So if you're sending anything a little larger than a document parcel, do expect that it will be checked. 

I've tried two seedbanks and got them safely in the post. That was a close call on littleflavio's order from the tude tho. Thanks for the heads up. Btw littleflavio, how long does it take to flower the locals? Mine just started growing pistils.

peace


----------



## sexinthedark (Mar 26, 2011)

Dude, Dont risk it. Look for dealers or grow it yourself. All you'll need is some closet space, Some CFL lights, some autoflowers and some extras(such as pot,soil, nutes and a small ionizer) and you can get away with growing 2-3 plants per 2 months if you know what you are growing. 

If you are hellbent on doing something like that, check your PM. I'd rather not post something in public. The last thing I want the LEO's to talk about is how they found something interesting on the internet over a coffee break.

cheers


----------



## underdoggrower (Apr 22, 2011)

i moved to the phils when i was 14 came back to canada when i was 17... the weed was great and cost $0.50 per pre rolled joint. why bother imo.


----------



## Frank Dank (Apr 30, 2011)

do a google search for "How to Smuggle Cannabis"

http://francoistremblay.wordpress.com/2008/10/27/how-to-smuggle-cannabis/

also

http://oddculture.com/weird-stuff/five_odd_ways_to_smuggle_drugs/

From experience I can tell you that as long as you send small amounts, less than an oz, the worst case scenario would be the parcel is intercepted and a customs/mail investigation document is filled out. One or two of these is no big deal, but if these start to accumulate and they detect a pattern, you´ll need a good attorney.

If you plan on sending larger amounts, study your moves carefully.

Fedex sucks, they´re a private courier, respect no laws or privacy. It´s hit and miss with these companies, for some people it works and for others it doesn´t.

Feel free to pm me if you need any pointers or creative ideas.


----------



## greenops (Jun 11, 2011)

NOWitall said:


> dont do it brah.
> 
> u dont wanna be a dealer in the philipines. first off any other dealer that finds out about u, is going to rob and kill you, and if ur unfortunate enough to be white when they do that, lets just say theres worse things than being raped to death w a chainsaw, im not sure what those things are but there probly are some.
> 
> ...




dude thats BS. I lived in the PI from 2001-2010, bought kilos for cheap, sold em for a lil profit while keeping some too. Yea the laws are sick, but most people i blaze with dont give a shit. in college we smoked in the campus, in the streets, everywhere. 
I got caught twice from the PULIS, you just have to bride them with a little money and they will let you go. ONly broke people stay in jail!


----------



## calicat (Dec 22, 2012)

Dont do it man. The punishment there is steep. Death penalty or getting locked in their crummy jails.


----------



## CaretakerDad (Nov 9, 2013)

See ^^^^^^^ Filipino cops trolling for you already


----------

